# Should I increase my meds alittle?



## Heatherv627 (Dec 8, 2017)

July 24

2.2 FT3 (2.0 to 4.4)
3.82 TSH (.45 to 4.5)
.87 FT4 (.82 to 1.77)

October 10

2.5 FT3
1.23. TSH
.96 FT4

These are my last two sets of labs...in July I went from 1 grain of Naturethroid to 1.25.
My labs as of October 10 last week are above too. Do you think I should try 1 1/2 grain. I'm so scared of going hyper or getting heart palps. I had them when I was on Armour. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'd suggest including your lab ranges....it can make a difference from lab to lab. I'm on T4 only so cannot really help with dosing NDT. But in general the TSH is usually surpressed a bit more. Your reasons are why I'm reluctant to try NDT or T3 meds, but I know it can do very well once dialed in.

Just off the cuff it doesn't look like it's quite enough. But again, I'm not helpful on that.


----------



## Heatherv627 (Dec 8, 2017)

GOLGO13 said:


> I'd suggest including your lab ranges....it can make a difference from lab to lab. I'm on T4 only so cannot really help with dosing NDT. But in general the TSH is usually surpressed a bit more. Your reasons are why I'm reluctant to try NDT or T3 meds, but I know it can do very well once dialed in.
> 
> Just off the cuff it doesn't look like it's quite enough. But again, I'm not helpful on that.


Hi if you look at my first labs you will see the ranges! Thanks


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

ahh....my bad 

I mean...in general the numbers do not look great for NDT. How are you feeling?

Usually the FT3 on NDT would be higher and FT4 a bit low (kind of the opposite of T4 medications).


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

On desiccated thyroid your TSH should be close to or at "0"

Free t4 & free t3 both close to three quarters of the range also.

But most of all it's all about how you feel so your ranges may differ.

I have little to no more symptoms and my ranges are at where most doctors would think hyper.

I feel great with no fast heart rate or high blood pressure.

I actually feel better than I ever did in my life .

Everyone is different so keep a log of your own personal ranges where you feel the best.

Good luck to you & I hope you get back to or at least close to the way you used to feel.

I know the frustration.

I've been where you are so be patient but very proactive and things should get better for you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> July 24
> 
> 2.2 FT3 (2.0 to 4.4) *((3.2-3.8))*
> 3.82 TSH (.45 to 4.5)
> ...


When taking NDT - your FT-3 should be pushing 3/4 of the range. Your FT-3 is not even to 1/2 range so I would say you are under medicated and need a dose increase. FT-4 is usually closer to 1/2 range due to the lower dose in the medication.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Glad you guys commented because it's a bit out of my wheelhouse! But seemed like she needed more based on the numbers and the type of medicine.


----------

